# Mods and Results Thread.



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I figure I give this a try, hopefully this will help others on modding their cars. Post up your mods and results. For example you can do it step by step or post up all your mods and what was the end result track times, dyno, auto-x, ect.

Year: 2004,05,06
Transmission(Torque Converter, Clutch): M6, A4, M12, Monster stage II
Block: LS2, LSx
Heads: L92, ect.
Cam: Custom, TSP, ect.
Rocker Arms: Comp, Stock
Push Rods: Stock, ect.
Crankshaft: Stock, Scat
Pistons: Stock, Mahale
Rods: Stock, ect.
Intake: Vararam, K&N, ect.
Throttle Body: Stock, Ported
PCV Mods: Catch Can, breather, ect.
Fuel Pump: Stock, LPE
Injectors: Stock, Ford 42lbs
Ignition: NGK TR-55, TR-6, MSD, ect.
Power Adder & Boost: APS TT, 9psi
Exhaust: SLP LT's, Magnaflow Catback
Driveshaft: Stock, Geforce
Diff: Stock, harrop, 3.91, ect.
Other:
Weight: 3740lbs
Dyno results(Mustang, DynoJet): xxxhp., xxxtq.
Best ET/MPH: xx.xxx, xxxMPH
Best 60ft: x.xx
Comments:

Brakes:
Front Suspension:
Rear Suspension:
Comments:

Exterior mods:


Interior mods:


Misc:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Year: 06
Transmission: A4, TCI Breakaway 2500 torque converter
Block: LS2
Heads: Texas Speed CNC ported LS3s with hollow stem valves and titanium retainers.
Cam: custom grind Comp Cam. 228/232, .595 lift, 114+2 LSA
Rocker Arms: OEM LS3 with Comp Cam needle trunnion upgrade kit
Crankshaft: Stock
Pistons: Stock
Rods: Stock
Throttle Body: Stock
Fuel Pump: Stock
Injectors: FAST 46 LBS.
Power Adder & Boost: none
Exhaust: Kooks Signature Series LT's with Kooks catted connecting pipes, Borla catback
CAI: K&N
Intake Manifold: FAST LS3 102mm LSXR
Driveshaft: Stock
Diff: Stock
Weight: no idea
Dyno results (DynoJet): 455 hp., 415 tq.
Best ET/MPH: none
Best 60ft: none
Comments: got up to 163 mph with only K&N CAI and Diablosport tune. Scared to find out top end now...

Brakes: Hawk pads, DBA 4000 XS Premium crossdrilled and slotted rotors
Front Suspension: stock
Rear Suspension: stock
Comments: kicks ass

Exterior mods: 18" OEM rims, SAP front fascia extension, SAP grills, SAP rear wing.


Interior mods: JHP gauges.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Bone stock, Stock factory radials, PB 1.91 60' 8.59 e.t. @ 82 mph. Add just 555R Nitto drag radials 245/40/17, PB 1.88 60' 8.39 e.t. @84 m.p.h. Add Vigilante 2800 stall converter PB 1.81 60' 8.22 e.t. @ 86 m.p.h. Add SLP LT's, x-pipe , SLP HF cats, LM1 resonators, Diablo sport tuner, K&N cai, times dropped to 1.73 60' 8.10 e.t. @ 88 m.p.h. Add ported t.b. ported intake, real dyno tune, 1.73 60' 7.80 e.t. @ 90 m.p.h. Car has gone a best 7.64 e.t. @ 91 mph but only one time, Not consistant.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Year: 06
Transmission:M6 
Block: LS2
Heads:Stock
Cam:NSSP cam 230/232 .614 .602 114 LSA
Rocker Arms: Stock
Crankshaft: Stock
Pistons: Stock
Rods: Stock
Throttle Bodyorted stocker
Fuel Pump: Stock
Injectors: Stock
Power Adder & Boost: none
Exhaust:Custom Spintech catback with an H-pipe
CAI:None/stock box
Intake Manifoldorted stocker
Driveshaft: Stock
Diff: Stock
Weight:???
Dyno results:No numbers yet(street tuned)
Best ET/MPH: none
Best 60ft: none

Brakes:Stock
Front Suspensionedders GSRII struts/20 mm drop HHD King springs
Rear Suspensionedders big bore shocks/0 drop HD King springs

Exterior mods:Nothing really just 22% tint/mad goat decals


Interior mods:None


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

For every mod I did to the car, I took it to the track to see what kind of improvement it made, The biggest improvement was learning how to launch and drive the car on the track, I haven't had the ideal track conditions to back up the 7.64 e.t. I had ran previously, The cool temps helped greatly.


----------



## ghettoSi (Apr 29, 2010)

I want to see dyno results for 04s!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Year: 2004
Transmission: M12, Textralila Exo-Skel twin disc, Steel braided clutch and remote bleeder, GMM Ripshift Race ver.
Block: LS1
Heads: Stock 241
Cam: LPE GT2-3 207/220 .571"/.578" 118.5
Rocker Arms: Stock
Valve Springs: LS6 Yellow w/hardend Comp Cam Valve Locks
Push Rods: Comp Cams hardend
Crankshaft: Stock
Pistons: Stock
Rods: Stock
Intake: Stock with K&N drop in
MAF: Stock w/PYFC MAF ends
Throttle Body: Performance Products 80mm
PCV Mods: E&E Catch Can
Fuel Pump: Stock
Injectors: 42lbs
Ignition: NGK TR-6, MSD wires
Power Adder & Boost: Magnacharger MP112 self port matched snout, stock pulley @ 6.45psi
Exhaust: JBA Ti Ceramic headers, stock mids, custom Dual/Dual w/04 SAP tips 2.5" Magnaflow Catback with X-pipe.
Driveshaft: Stock
Diff: Stock w/Torco 75w-140 & Type F Limited Slip additive
Weight: 3840lbs
Dyno results: Street/Dynoed tuned @ 475rwhp/ 426rwtq w/stock clutch slippage(no new numbers with new clutch)California SMOG Certified.
Best ET/MPH: 13.1/119mph measured on gauge pod
Best 60ft: N/A
Comments: With GT2-3 cam, PP 80mm TB, PYFC MAF ends, before Maggie dynoed at 362rwhp/352rwtq. Before above mods w/JBA headers 325rwhp and Preadator tune, K&N drop in, self ported stock TB.

Brakes: 06 Brakes, Russel SB brake lines, deleated F&R dust shields, EBC Yellow Pads F&R, ATE Superblue brake fluid

Front Suspension: Lovells RR caster adj. bushings, Prothane Sway bar bushings, Lovells Rear Radius rod bushings, Lovells control arm bushings, Lovells Poly strut mount bushings(Lovells 340mm springs on hand).

Rear Suspension: Energy Suspension X-member bushings, Prothane Swaybar bushings, Lovells diff insert, BMR drag bags, Lovells 350mm HD Springs(20mm or 3/4" drop approx)Pedders CG shocks. (Have Energy Suspension inner & outer control arm bushings)
Comments:

Exterior mods: Kretcher adj splitter, Headlight Armor yellow fogs/Clear Headlights, Silverstar front turn signals, H9 Highbeam bulbs for low beams, LED L.Plate bulbs, 06 Tails, BMW 18x8 M6 Replicas, 05 Hood w/functional scoops, modded stock skid plate.

Interior mods: Tint, Infinity speakers, Kicker 6.5" subs, Power Acoustik Amp, Banshee Gauge Pod w/Speed Hut custom fuel pressure gauge & Aero Force Scan Gauge, JHP Door lock switch

Other: Have GlowShift Oil Sandwitch adaptor waiting to do oil cooler mod.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm surprised, people are not participating. I guess everybody else is stock.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Year: 05
Transmission: M6
Block: LS2
Heads: Stock
Cam: Stock Cam
Rocker Arms: Stock
Crankshaft: Stock
Pistons: Stock
Rods: Stock
Throttle Body: Stock
Ignition: NGK TR-55 Spark Plugs
Fuel Pump: Stock
Injectors: Stock
Power Adder & Boost: 125 Shot of Nitrous
Exhaust: Kooks Long Tubes, Custom X Pipe, No Cats, MagnaFlow Pipes and Mufflers
CAI: K&N Typhoon Polished Aluminum 
Intake Manifold: Stock
Driveshaft: Stock
Diff: Stock
Weight: Not Sure
Dyno results: Street Tuned 
Best ET/MPH: 165 And Shut It Down, So Not Sure How Fast Yet
Best 60ft: None

Brakes: EBC Red Stuff Pads 
Front Suspension: Eibach Lowering Springs
Rear Suspension: Eibach Lowering Springs With Built In AirBag Suspension

Exterior mods: 5% Tints All Around, Blacked Out Tails, Headlights and Fogs, 
HID Headlights (Soon Fogs Too) Black Matte Grills, Debadged Rear

Interior mods: Air/Fuel and Nitrous Gauges, Sony XPlod Radio, Infinity Kappa Perfect Speakers Throughout


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Year: 05 (Bought New 6/29/05) Sticker: $33,690.00 OTD: $31,660.31
Color : CGM
Mileage: 145,000
Transmission: M6 (Installed Skip Shift Eliminator), 3M Window Weld modded Trans Mount
Shifter: JHP GMM Ripshift GTO Race Shifter
Clutch: Original Stock (Have Spec 2, Fidanza Aluminum Flywheel, and FBody Slave) Braided/SS Clutch Line and Bleeder
Block: LS2
Heads: Stock
Cam: Stock Cam
Rocker Arms: Stock
Crankshaft: Stock
Pistons: Stock
Rods: Stock
Thermostat: 160 degree
Throttle Body: Stock, Relocated IAT thermistor to air filter box
Ignition: NGK 7164 IX Iridium Spark Plugs, Stock coils and wires
Fuel Pump: Stock
Injectors: Stock
Fluids: Royal Purple Synthetic Trans and Rearend Fluid, Mobil 5-30 Motor, Synthetic Valvoline DOT 4 Brake Fluid in Brakes and Clutch,
Synthetic Mobil1 Synthetic MerconV Trans Fluid in Steering
Power Adder & Boost: None
Exhaust: Pacesetter Long Tubes #70-2258 (Painted and full wrap), Magnaflow X Pipe, No Cats, and Magnaflow #12229 Mufflers
CAI: AEM 21-8020DP Brute Force
Intake Manifold: Stock
Driveshaft: Stock
Diff: Stock (With Lovell's GTO Differential Insert) 
Battery; Gelcell in right side of Trunk
Weight: Not Sure, but slightly less than stock
Dyno results: 364.3 HP 367.1 FT/LBS A/F + 12.7
Best MPH: 155 shut down, still pulling strong
Best 60ft: None

Brakes: Hawk HPS Corvette C5 Front brake pads, Stock Rotors, Goodridge Brake Line Kit

Front Suspension: Eibach 1" Lowering Springs, Hotchkis Sport Sway Bars, Lovell's Front Castor Adjustable Radius Rod Bushings, Lovell's 

Front Struts, Mounts with Bearings, Pedders #424209 Front sway bar endlink kits

Rear Suspension: Pedders #2589 GTO Rear Springs 5/16" Raise Drag Springs, Hotchkis Sport Sway Bars, Energy Suspension Rear Sway Bar 

Bushing Set, Rear Control Arm Bushings

Exterior mods: 35% Tints All Around, Monaro 427 Tails, 55wt HID 5000K Low Headlights and Sylvania SilverStar 9005 Fog Lights,
Tinted Front Corner Lights, Chrome Lower Grill Inserts, Rear fenderwells rolled

Interior mods: VZ Monaro Binnacle Gauge Set Red with RH Drive Pod modified to LH, JVC KW-AVX810 2-DIN 7" DVD Touch Screen H/U, wired 

to stock speakers at the moment, with Steering controls, Illuminated 06 Steerring Controls, Raptor Blue Shift Light,
Sunvisor Airbag Decals Removed (Removed with Duct Tape), Custom Black Reflective Rear G-T-O Fill-In,
Custom Black Reflective small G-T-O Rocker Badges, Custom Black Reflective small L-S-2 Front Fender and Trunk Badges,
Custom Red Reflective UofA small script "A"s two on trunk, Beltronics Vector 955 Radar Laser Detector with Tinted Display 

hardwired to Rearview Mirror, Gentex GENK31 Rearview Mirror with Compass, Temp and Lights

Engine Compartment: BMR GTO Strut Tower Brace, Holden Underhood Lights, Oil Catch Can

Wheels and Tires: Stock 17's with 245/45 Front and 275/40 Rear (For Now)

I did all work except X-Pipe Install, Window Tinting, Tire Mounting, and Dyno Tune


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

04=243 heads stock,224/231/577/588 cam,typhoon 85 intake&tb,jba shorties&catless mids,svede otr,85mm maf,160 therm,udp, monstor stg 3 clutch and magnaflow muffs. 411hp/385tq 90 degree day best et on street tires [email protected]1 2.2 60' also on a 90 degree day


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

I just had a lovells eliminator kit, no rub kit, and full energy suspension bushing kit installed. Best bang for the money if car is a daily driver. Car is way more planted to the road, corners and brakes way better, and the throttle response even feels better. Do not race my car so I don't know about quarter mile times. Would highly recommend upgrading suspension to anyone who has not already done so. 

Will be doing OBX long tube headers and catted mids, CAI, and a CAM over the next couple of months. Will report results when done.


----------



## scryfst (Sep 4, 2010)

06/M6 PBM/RED

Power:
Advanced Inductions 226cc 243 heads, Manley valves, Crane Gold Adj. Roller rockers
Custom EDC cam
Ported FAST 92
Ported TB
Kooks Signature series LT's
Catted 3" mids 
X-pipe 
Magnaflow mufflers
Vararam
SD tune (Formatto)
475 rwhp (dynojet, 93* temps)

Support:
46# injectors
Double roller
Ported oil pump
ARP
FAST rails (AN fittings, braided lines)
Fuel pressure, oil pressure, wideband and volt gauges. 
DashHawk (ECT, IAT, AAT, knock)

Drivetrain:
Eaton Truetrak
3:73:1 ring and pinion
Monster clutch
Tick master
Hendricks lines
MGW shifter

Chassis:
KONI adjustables
H&R springs
Every Pedders bushing made except rear LCA
Pedders end links 
Hotchkis rear stabilizer bar
Harrop cover
BMR subframe connectors
BMR STB
DBA 5000 series slotted and drilled
Hawk pads
Russell steel braided lines

Appearance:
Custom painted Torrid red stripes
Shaved decklid (holes filled and painted)
Painted rear valance
SAP grills
Ruff 279, staggered 18's with 275 and 245 BFG KDWII
A lot of Jamesbiz underhood pieces 
ABaer hidden coil rocker covers
Custom JamesBiz front arrowhead
Tint 
Xm
Rear view ccd camera and LCD screen


----------



## CO On The Go (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ sounds like a well rounded car! ^^


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok I'll play.

*LS1*

Power:

EDC FlowTech Inductions StreetSweeper HT cam kit
SLP LTs
Svede Speed custom OTRCAI
Custom grill delete with airbox built to feed OTRCAI
Svede Speed custom air intake sensor
Ported and polished BBK 80mm TB with intake manifold matching
MAFless with DIY HP Tuners Speed Density tune
SLP UD pulley
Catless 3" mids with 3" x 18" PowerStick muffs
Custom catback 2 1/2" pipes
2 1/2" Magnaflow X pipe
2 1/2" in/out SpinTech Pro Streets
2 1/2" Borla Intercooled tips

*459.5 RWHP 418.1 ft# Torque - Mustang Dyno uncorrected *

(86* with a 2466 DA. "Corrected" numbers were *484.6 RWHP 441.0 Tq*)

The torque was so flat it didn't even need a training bra. 





















Supporting mods:

Ford 42# green top injectors
SSCS oil pressure gauge in custom stock bezel mount
AutoMeter shift light and VEI AFR gauge in Banshee pod


Drive train:

Engall's Stiffy
Diamond Stage 3 clutch (same as Monster 3)
Solid SS clutch lines with remote bleeder
GMM RipShift "Race"
Trans mount stiffening mod
Driveshaft shop one piece aluminum drive shaft
DiffTech 3.91 gears
gForce billet stubs
stock 17" rear wheels widened to 9"
285/40/17 Firestone Firehawk Wide Oval rear tires
ARP wheel studs
SLP line lock
Traction control inverter


Chassis:
Koni adjustable shocks and struts
Lovells top strut bushings and bearings
Lovells 20mm (.78") drop springs all around
Air Lift Drag Bags on separate air lines
Hotchkis sway bars
Pedders front sway bar end links
SuperPro inner and outer rear control arm bushings
SuperPro shock bushings
SuperPro rear sway bar end link bushings
SuperPro front radius rod bushing
Noltec rear radius rod bushing
Energy Suspension rear subframe bushing
Pedders strut tower brace
Harrop differential cover
'05 brakes with oversize Hawk Ceramic Corvette pads
Russel SS brake lines

Looks:

I like the sleeper stock look so it looks tamer than it is.
15% rear and rear sides tint
55% front sides window tint
'06 black tail lights
Upper and lower grill cover deletes


----------



## scryfst (Sep 4, 2010)

CO On The Go said:


> ^^ sounds like a well rounded car! ^^


Thanks 

She's getting there.....


----------

